# Age, Treading Water, Gabapentin and Quality of Life



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You sound like a terrific mom! I have no experience with this yet, but just wanted to compliment you on making sure Lucky has a good life


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Gabapentin is for nerve pain. I can't be certain but I would guess your vet thinks it is possible that there is a nerve (or more than one) getting pinched at the joint due to the damage from the arthritis since he is on so many medicines and still having so much pain. If that is the case, it should give him a good bit of relief. If not, it won't make a difference and you could always stop the medicine if that is the case. Personally, I would consider trying it. Good luck with whatever you choose.... can't wait to see birthday pictures!!

Julie and the boys


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Gabapentin made a huge difference for my older dog (13+). I wish we had done it sooner! (Ordering online ws much, much much cheaper than getting it through the vet).

You're doing so many great things to keep him happy. I wish more people would do the same!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't have any experience using Gabapentin, I hope it helps Lucky and gives him releif from his pain. 

I wasn't familiar with The DoggyRide Novel Stroller/ Jogger, I looked it up. That is fantastic, love it. 

Your boy is so lucky to have you as a mom. 

Happy Birthday Lucky! Looking forward to seeing his Birthday celebration pictures.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry about your baby. I have been there with my previous passed on Toby. I did do the Adequan injections early with him though. They did help a lot. 
I also added fish oil supplement to his diet. I started laser therapy which did no good for him and I stopped it and was making an appointment for acupuncture for him but he died of cancer before his first appointment. So, the Laser I think hastened his hemangiosarcoma - and I did not know, the vets did not know he had cancer. 

My sister had a GSD on Gabapentin, it helped a bit but she also tried Previcox with him and that helped her dog better. 

Would you be able to let Lucky swim maybe? That would help strengthen his muscles, muscle loss happens so fast as I am sure you can tell with Lucky. 

It is never easy seeing them go down hill with such pain and trying everything possible to give them good quality of life. You are a good doggie mom


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

cgriffin said:


> Would you be able to let Lucky swim maybe? That would help strengthen his muscles, muscle loss happens so fast as I am sure you can tell with Lucky.
> 
> It is never easy seeing them go down hill with such pain and trying everything possible to give them good quality of life. You are a good doggie mom


Yes swimming! We go at least a few times a week in the summer. We will be starting hydrotherapy very shortly as well, unfortunately Ive been in a rather remote area the last few months without excess to that option. We also do take fish oil, the grizzly brand. Do any of you have experience with any others. If there is something better we are always willing to switch. Thankfully Lucky is not picky at all and will eat anything I put in his dish. 


Thank you all for the kind thoughts, I really appreciate it. And in regards to the gabapentin, according to our surgeon it is now being used as a "go to" drug with dogs who have severe dysplasia and need an added relief when already on Rimadyl/ Tramadol. 

I will definitely share some birthday pictures! Hoping he enjoys the DoggyRide as much as I think he will. Assuming it will take a good week or two of training before he can be comfortable and safely travel in it.


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice to hear Lucky is doing fine and has a loving owner. I too looked up the doggyride...wow it looks fantastic, can't wait too see pictures of your Lucky in it. My husband and I love to ride and have long discussed converting a baby jogger into a doggie stroller so Tripp could come too. I think you may have sold the company another Doggyride.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

Tripp43 said:


> Nice to hear Lucky is doing fine and has a loving owner. I too looked up the doggyride...wow it looks fantastic, can't wait too see pictures of your Lucky in it. My husband and I love to ride and have long discussed converting a baby jogger into a doggie stroller so Tripp could come too. I think you may have sold the company another Doggyride.


Ill let you know how it goes! Ive been reading up on them for a good couple months now, sounds like others are very happy with its stability and durability. We shall see


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We started Robbie on Gabapentin about two months ago. It has really helped quite a bit. He was really having trouble with his front legs, wrist joints, and shoulders from a past lymes infection, and now arthritis. He is getting Rimadyl as needed, Gabapentin, we just added Methocarbamol to the cocktail last week, and adequan injections. All of this combined has finally done the job to knock back the pain. So much so that he enjoyed a romp at the ranch without coming up lame. Before all these he would get so painful he couldn't walk on his front legs.

So to answer your question, Gabapentin is effective for Robbie and I think worth giving a try.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds like both you and Lucky are very lucky to have each other! Can't wait to see his new wheels.


----------

